

Cool business card designs  - samratjp
http://creativebits.org/cool_business_card_designs
Whoever said that your offline design template for life shouldn't be cool :-)
======
boucher
This has been floating around the net for a while. A lot of these are really
cool, but now that I've started having to collect these things and refer back
to them, the non standard ones have a tendency to get pretty annoying. In
particular, the smaller cards (there seem to be a lot of people with the same
size small cards...) have a tendency to get lost amongst all the standard
sized cards. The other thing that can be really annoying is cards that you
can't write on. Either they are dark on both sides, or too glossy, or whatever
-- if you can't write down a note on the card, it becomes significantly less
useful.

------
tlrobinson
If you're going to do a creative business card, please at least stick to the
standard size and shape. It would be annoying to have to carry around some of
these odd shaped objects

Also, there's a fine line between "creative" and "gimicky". I'm looking at
you, chocolate bar business card...

------
noodle
another source:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailypoetics/sets/7205759410438...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailypoetics/sets/72057594104389710/)
i can't tell if one is a ripoff of the other.

------
giles_bowkett
This is straight-up plagiarism from a cool book from several years ago.

------
TrevorJ
Neat stuff

